# WIP Grand Master Mordrak and Ghost night test mini



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hi guys
Thought i throw up some WIP pics of my GM Mordrak conversion (nice and simple one) and a test model of a ghost knight
























still lots to do on him at the mo, i basicly used an old lysander model i had kicking around, and then raided the sprues of GK termie set for arms weapons and a few other bits.
Heres the ghost knight








not sure if im happy with him or not, tbh, useing RT era GK's as the ghost's and just trying to ge that ghostly look.
C&C welcome, along with any ideas for the ghost knight.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Loving the original GK's, i haven't seen those in years! :biggrin:

As for the ghost look, have you considered a more light blue-ish tint to give a spectral glow?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the purple cloak. Nice to see another colour for a change (although I am guilty of spamming red). As for the ghost, there are many ways of painting these and I like your example, although you could do blue or even green for some of that good old ectoplasm. Nice work though.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, update time. GM Mordrak is basicly finished now, with just a few little bits to do and he is.
































just his base to finish and his top baner to do, and thats it, done.
Havent done much on the Ghost Knights yet, as um still not sure if im happy with the test model.
as always C&C welcome


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I like Mordak, good job on that one.


----------

